# S13 vs S14 weight



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Which platform is lighter?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

s13


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

anyone know by how much? i was under the impression that the s14 is only a few 100 lbs heavier. just curious


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/weights.htm


----------

